# 17 hmr or coyote gun or no ?



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thinking of getting a 17 hmr for cyote hunting, I live in North West Ga and a long shot might be 200 yds . I know I can make that with my 270 , but its just a little over kill. Not to mention expensive.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I wouldnt suggest a 17 for over 75 yds. If you want something small go with a 204, but for ammo costs maybe the 223, but with all the fuss maybe not the 223.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum number9.

I have to agree with Prairiewolf, a 17HMR doesn't have the power to make a decisive kill on a coyote past 75-80 yds. and at those distances your shot placement is VERY important. A centerfire boltaction 223 is not that pricey at all look at the Savage Axis, here they sell for $277 at Walmart and are as accurate as many guns costing 4 times that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum number9, I agree with the guys above on the lack of energy a 17 has to kill a coyote much past 75 yards.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

.22 Mag has more kill range than a .17HMR & it's still not out past the 100yd mark on a marginal chest shot---I know a guy that killed one in his driveway w/ a springer .22 air rifle...He shot it in the eye--DRT....

Go w/ a centerfire...The .270's not too expensive, if you figure in all the wasted time tracking a yote w/ a .17 cal pinhole in it's hide [virtually no blood, most times] & put a $$ value on your time spent tracking vs. heading to your next stand to kill another one cuz the .270 knocked him flat...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

if you really want a .17 you could look at the 17 remington or the 17 hornet


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Or the newly released rimfire .17 WSM with a 25-grain bullet zipping along at 2600 fps for less cost.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: lots of good advice already


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, some great advice spoken.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I had a 22-250 Thinking another one maybe on the way, You cant hardly find a 223 here even in bolt action. Sold OUT. I can probally sell 223 ammo and buy a gun. I sold my 223 years ago. I dont really want a wildcat or somethng alittle odd that I may have even more trouble finding ammo for that.

I thankyou for your feedback


----------



## 17hmrlvr (Jan 15, 2013)

well my name kinda says it for me, i use a 17hmr out to 150 yards with out a problem but head or front shots only you wont be able to penetrate any bone for a quarter or side shot. my savage is the most accurate rifle i own with a nikon scope its a tack driver , my son uses a 223 and it does bring them down quick and clean. but to me theres something about this rifle that has made it my favorite really quick, ive only had one issue with dropping a yote he moved i shot busted his shoulder had to track him for about 200 yards but i got him. i guess my post just saying a 17 can be used with proper shot placement. just my 2 cents worth


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree 17 the 17HMR can be used for coyotes I personally would not recomend one. However If I was going to try and take down some fox or bobcats a 17 of some type might be just the ticket. But for me with coyotes Ill stick to my .223 or 22-250


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a .17HMR and a .22WMR. If I had to choose one or the other I'd choose the .22WMR hands down. But, here in Ohio most shots would probably be at fairly close range. In California your shots may be longer. But I think the .17HMR has lost to much steam after 100 yards to be a consistent killer on anything weighing over 5lbs or so. Just my opinion though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Food for thought !

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/12/2012/4454/carry-enough-gun-to-do-the-job-when-predator-hunting


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good article YD..........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent article Don !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes good article Don, everyone should read it.


----------



## Riverkat5212 (Dec 9, 2012)

I read the article and it changed my mind on the 17 cal. I think i will look at the 22-250


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a really responsible choice.


----------



## Icemann911 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've found the 5.45 affordable and reliable, great range and very accurate is this acceptable round in your opinion??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes. If you have the right bullet. I haven't looked at ammo availability in quite a few years, can you find the 5.45 in anything other than a FMJ.


----------

